# [Off-Topic] Revivir Gentoo.es

## achaw

No se a Uds., pero yo extraño no tenes una pagina "pseudo" oficial de Gentoo en español. Que paso con esta? Quienes eran los responsables? Si ya no va a volver a estar online, unir nuestro esfuerzo y darle vida a una nueva web de Gentoo en español...Que les parece?

Saludos

----------

## JotaCE

Yo pense lo mismo hace unas semanas y creo que es una gran idea, buscar un dominio gentoo-es. algo y hacer un sitio..... dudo mucho que entre los que somos y tenenos alguna experiencia no podamos hacer algo interesante!

yo me uno a la idea!

----------

## the incredible hurd

achaw, me gustaría sugerirte la utilización de la función de búsqueda en el foro... Lo digo muy sorprendido porque tú mismo creo que lo has sugerido con anterioridad a otros miembros del foro. De todos modos lo digo con todo mi respeto y no se trata de ninguna recriminación   :Wink: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-632315-highlight-gentooes.html

en ese hilo se habla de yoswink, enviale un correo electrónico a yoswink@gentoo.org Si sigue siendo un desarrollador activo supongo que no tardará en contestarte.

Una página web "oficial" del proyecto en español sólo puede ser mantenida por desarrolladores, porque por muy buenos que fuesen nuestros propósitos o ideas te aseguro que jamás lograrían alcanzar el grado de "oficialidad" necesario. Sería, por poner un ejemplo, lo que le ocurre a gentoo-wiki y si no se ha añadido mucha de la documentación a la de gentoo.org es porque debe haber serios problemas para hacerlo (es raro el artículo en el que recuerde ver la licencia CC) y todos saldríamos ganando si eso ocurriera, porque gentoo-wiki se cae más a menudo de lo que sería deseable. Si no está mantenida por un desarrollador de gentoo, pienso que deberían usar debian y dejarse de líos.

----------

## AnimAlf

La wiki no tiene que ver con un site oficial. La documentación nace de de quienes utilizamos Gentoo y sus herramientas, sin tener que ver con su desarrollo. Es un tema aparte, creo yo. Es de las wiki más activas, se puede ver con su actividad diária. Su historia la encuentras en ella misma.

Es una lástima que muchos aportes en ellos, se realicen en una lengua que no es la nativa del author, donde destaca el anoimato, defendiendo así la filosofia de este sistema (con el tiempo los docs han surgido en la misma wiki, donde el anónimo es un gran constructor, también), como buena wik. Como se ve en los diferentes subdominios es.gentoo-wiki donde los escritores en ese idioma se olvidan de aportar. Muchos como dije para aportar en Ingles :)) pero se está perdiendo la pertenencia sólo a un lugar de traducción. Donde la wiki comparte todo los subominios.

Bueno, queria decir que es aparte ;-)

Saludos

----------

## achaw

 *the incredible hurd wrote:*   

> achaw, me gustaría sugerirte la utilización de la función de búsqueda en el foro... Lo digo muy sorprendido porque tú mismo creo que lo has sugerido con anterioridad a otros miembros del foro. De todos modos lo digo con todo mi respeto y no se trata de ninguna recriminación  
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-632315-highlight-gentooes.html
> 
> en ese hilo se habla de yoswink, enviale un correo electrónico a yoswink@gentoo.org Si sigue siendo un desarrollador activo supongo que no tardará en contestarte.
> ...

 

Gracias por la sugerencia compañero, soy culpable, pero de nada servia revivir ese viejo post. Volviendo al tema,ya no me importa quien la mantenia la pagina, el tema es que vuelva. Si lees bien el post, hablo de algo pseudo oficial, obviamente le estamos eternamente agradecidos a los desarrolladores por su trabajo, pero no son dioses a los que debemos adorar y no creo que se necesiten para hacer una pagina. Vuelvo a repetir, una pagina que se vuelva sitio obligado, asi como lo es el foro, para nosotros los hispano-parlantes.

Saludos

----------

## JotaCE

No no no no no companeros, me parece una utopia esperar luego de tal vez un anio creer que es posible que la gente que administraban gentoo-es, tengan la nobleza de retomar el sitio. 

La idea es que entre los que somos y estamos aqui hagamos uno nuevo. consigamos un dominio nuevo, contratemos un hosting y si hay alguien que disponga de webserver aun mejor. nosotros creemos y mantengamo un nuevo sitio gentoo en espaniol. 

No buscamos que sea oficial. pero si que sea un lugar de encuentro para los usuarios de gentoo en espaniol.

como la ven?

----------

## ZaPa

Hola a todos !.

Escribo este post, para unirme a la cruzada! y sin ningun problema facilitaria alojamiento web ya que tengo varios servidores dedicados y no me resultaria ningun problema ceder un espacio web.

Me encantaria mucho que un grupo de personas hagamos esto la verdad, una web donde haya muy buena documentación de gentoo, un foro donde la gente se pueda ayudar mutuamente e incluso poder empezar nuevos proyectos que ya se pensarían.. je je..

Entonces... diganme si alguien más se apunta  :Smile:  .

El tema del alojamiento web y dominio por mi parte ya esta solucionado.

Saludos y espero que hayan interesados  :Very Happy:  .

----------

## i92guboj

Buenas.

Como tengo un rato dejaré caer mi visión sobre el tema.

Mi primer pensamiento ha sido más bien de escepticismo. No quiero que se me entienda malamente: pienso que en principio cualquier cosa que vaya encaminada a bajar el listón de entrada a aquellos usuarios que no conozcan el idioma oficial de Gentoo (que como casi todo en internet es el Inglés) es siempre algo bueno. Lo pienso realmente y quiero dejar constancia de ello antes de decir nada más.

A primera vista no hay ninguna pega.

Sin embargo, no tengo muy claro qué es lo que iría en dicho sitio a nivel de contenido. Gentoo es uno de los proyectos mejor documentados que he encontrado en mi vida. Ni siquiera la documentación de kde es tan extensiva ni cuenta con traducciones de tanta calidad como las que tenemos en Gentoo, tenemos traducción de muchos documentos, incluyendo el más importante de todos: el handbook. Mi humilde opinión, y tan solo es eso: una opinión, es que quizás sería más provechoso para la comunidad centrarnos en la traducción de los documentos que faltan, así como en la Gentoo Monthly News Letter (de la que solo se tradujo la primera publicación, que corresponde a enero de 2008):

Boletín mensual Gentoo

En otras palabras, y vuelvo a decir que es solo mi visión del problema: ¿para qué queremos una página bonita de bienvenida si no vamos a tener contenidos en español para colocarlos dentro del sitio? Si de verdad hay un interés real por esto, insto a todo el que tenga un interés real a leer los siguientes documentos:

Acerca del Grupo de Documentación en Castellano Gentoo Linux

Documentation Development Tips & Tricks

Esta es la lista de documentos. Los no traducidos se reconocen fácilmente porque el título del link está en inglés:

Documentación Gentoo Linux

Otras cosa que me preocupa sería como organizar un proyecto con el tamaño y la entidad suficientes para que sea de verdad algo más que una página con dos o tres bóvidos blanquinegros haciendo de pantalla de presentación. ¿Cómo organizarlo y mantenerlo? ¿Quién asumiría la inmensa responsabilidad de coordinar un proyecto así y como se organizaría el grupo (teniendo en cuenta que algo así no es tarea para una sola persona a tiempo parcial)? ¿Qué contenidos incluir?

La idea en si no me disgusta, tan solo dudo de la utilidad real de la misma, y pienso que hay otros apartados en los que se podría notar más el tiempo invertido (por ejemplo, aportando traducciones). Un voluntario para la GMNL sería algo fantástico.

Ahí queda eso, para avivar la conversación un poco.

Saludos a todos   :Very Happy: 

PD: Por supuesto, la tarea a la que cada uno decida dedicar su tiempo libre es cosa suya. Si alguien disfruta haciendo diseño web pero encuentra tedioso el tema de las traducciones entonces no podemos exigirle que se ponga a traducir. Todo es cuestión de intereses también, como en todo lo voluntario. Lo arriba expuesto tan solo es mi visión del problema, que seguramente difiera de la de muchos usuarios.

----------

## JotaCE

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> Buenas.
> 
> Como tengo un rato dejare caer mi vision sobre el tema.
> 
> Mi primer pensamiento ha sido mas bien de escepticismo. No quiero que se me entienda malamente: pienso que en principio cualquier cosa que vaya encaminada a bajar el liston de entrada a aquellos usuarios que no conozcan el idioma oficial de Gentoo (que como casi todo en internet es el Ingles) es siempre algo bueno. Lo pienso realmente y quiero dejar constancia de ello antes de decir nada mas.
> ...

 

Yo creo que es de gran utilidad, toda la documentacion oficial de gentoo en espaniol puede estar ahi,  la no oficial.... tambien, hacer nuebas traducciones o mejorar las ya realizadas es positivo.

En lo que si estaria en total y completo desacuerdo es en hacer un foro nuevo y dejar este..... de antemano me opongo por completo a esa posibilidad y nuestro nuevo gentoo-es debe estar enlazado a este foro en espanol. 

No soy pesimista.... muy por el contrario creo que como comunidad gentoo en espaniol podemos hacerla crecer y mejorar en cantidad y calidad.. en forma y fondo.

----------

## achaw

Compañeros que quede claro que nadie quiere hacer un foro nuevo ni un proyecto paralelo a los sitios oficiales, sino algo que sirva de portada y guia, mas que nada a los novatos, asi era gentoo-es.org...

Saludos

----------

## ekz

Continuando la idea de i92, podríamos hacer entre todos un sitio en el cual trabajar traduciendo documentación, y ponernos como meta por ejemplo, tener la documentación completa en español   :Shocked: 

Montar un sistema que trabaje con revisiones o de forma similar (otra wiki  :Confused:  ?), e ir traduciendo unos 3 documentos a la vez (aprox.), en el momento en que uno esté terminado, comenzamos con otro, para evitar que cada persona termine trabajando (sola) en un propio documento, y también así los resultados se irían viendo más rápido como comenta i92.

Son sólo ideas, ojalá resulte algo bueno.

Saludos!

----------

## Coghan

Si mal no recuerdo, los creadores de  antigua web fueron los que empezaron el proyecto del Boletín en castellano y ahora ya está en la web oficial con el retraso acostumbrado pero está. a este respecto poco se podría hacer ya en una nueva web en castellano, los que la traducen actualmente lo seguirán haciendo (eso espero), y un nuevo proyecto similar no creo que ayude mucho, es mejor que el que desee traducir se apunte a lo que ya hay abierto.

Pero se me ocurren unas cosillas que si se podrían publicar como ayuda al novato y no tan novato sin que resulte en redundar en la documentación actual, me refiero más a complementar las ayudas existentes. a bote pronto se me ocurren dos cosas que aún echo en falta:

Una pre-guía sobre como empezar a documentarse sobre cualquier cosa que haya oficial. Hay tanta documentación repartida en tantas secciones y proyectos dentro de la web oficial que es fácil para un neófito perderse y no encontrar lo que busca, aún me cuesta a mi mismo algo de tiempo buscar una documentación concreta sobre algún tema específico. Quizá un índice bien organizado y de fácil acceso por temas, ya no solo de instalación sino de servicios avanzados, localización fácil de los nuevos Howto de nuevas versiones, incluso pequeños tips como los que vemos en este foro a menudo que estén bien indexados.

Un lugar donde ir almacenando los ebuild personales, tanto los retocados como los de nueva creación, me refiero a poner ya no un overlay, sino más bien un lugar donde mejorar el inicio de desarrollo de ebuild antes de estar preparados para subirlos a bugzilla. Además de esos ebuild que son variaciones de los que ya existen pero que no son susceptibles de ser publicados en bugzilla.

Quizás lo podría resumir como un Site donde podamos colaborar como usuarios normales sin tener que seguir los procedimientos oficiales, pero que entre todos si podamos encauzar estas colaboraciones para que puedan convertirse en oficiales por los cauces adecuados.

----------

## afkael

Holas, no creo que tenga peso como para opinar del tema pero en estos dias que he estado liado con el tema de la instalación de gentoo e comprobado que la documentación es extencisima y que las busquedas de google siempre apuntan a la documentación oficial, creo que de haber un esfuerzo para hacer más accesible la información a la comunidad hispana debiera encaminarse al mejoramiento de la documentación y la wiki (esta última si está media escasa y desactualizada).

Quizá a modo de carátula, que enlace a la documentación, al foro, a la wiki y al canal irc. Pero careceria de sentido.

Igualmente estoy a dispocición para hacer traducciones (ya que experiencia no tengo mucha) o para redactar noticias.. lo del Gentoo Monthly Newsletter Overview me interesó... espero que se llegue a algo. Saludos

----------

## Cereza

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

> Yo creo que es de gran utilidad, toda la documentacion oficial de gentoo en espaniol puede estar ahi,  la no oficial.... tambien, hacer nuebas traducciones o mejorar las ya realizadas es positivo.

 

¿Pero por qué en una página nueva? ¿que necesidad hay de empezar otro proyecto más pudiendo contribuir al oficial? si quieres hacer nuevas traducciones o mejorar las realizadas puedes hacerlo igual para la oficial, que además lo necesita y pone facilidades, el grupo de traducción existe, solo hay que coger los documentos de la lista y traducirlos.

 *ekz wrote:*   

> Continuando la idea de i92, podríamos hacer entre todos un sitio en el cual trabajar traduciendo documentación, y ponernos como meta por ejemplo, tener la documentación completa en español 8O
> 
> Montar un sistema que trabaje con revisiones o de forma similar (otra wiki :? ?), e ir traduciendo unos 3 documentos a la vez (aprox.), en el momento en que uno esté terminado, comenzamos con otro, para evitar que cada persona termine trabajando (sola) en un propio documento, y también así los resultados se irían viendo más rápido como comenta i92.
> 
> Son sólo ideas, ojalá resulte algo bueno.
> ...

 

Me parece que has malinterpretado a i92guboj, la idea es contribuir a la pagina oficial no crear otra nueva.

Yo personalmente creo que es innecesario empezar un proyecto nuevo cuando la pagina oficial está ahí, con su grupo de traducción que necesita ayuda. Y no solo se trata de el "tener uno completo mejor que dos incompletos" sino porque la página oficial siempre será más accesible y la gente que lo necesite buscará ahí antes que nada.

Por supuesto, solo es mi opinión, si un grupo quiere realizar un proyecto nuevo, son libres de hacer lo que quieran.

Saludos.

----------

## ekz

 *Cereza wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *ekz wrote:*   Continuando la idea de i92, podríamos hacer entre todos un sitio en el cual trabajar traduciendo documentación, y ponernos como meta por ejemplo, tener la documentación completa en español  
> 
> Me parece que has malinterpretado a i92guboj, la idea es contribuir a la pagina oficial no crear otra nueva.
> ...

 

Bueno, con "Continuando la idea de i92", me refería a tal vez poner más énfasis en traducir la doc actual que en crear nueva o generar otro tipo de contenidos.

Saludos

----------

## i92guboj

 *achaw wrote:*   

> Compañeros que quede claro que nadie quiere hacer un foro nuevo ni un proyecto paralelo a los sitios oficiales, sino algo que sirva de portada y guia, mas que nada a los novatos, asi era gentoo-es.org...
> 
> Saludos

 

A lo que yo iba es exáctamente a eso: ¿qué contenido se va a volcar en ese hipotético sitio?

No digo que no sea factible, y tampoco que no sea una buena idea. Tan solo digo que habría que pensar mucho si se quiere hacer algo que sea verdaderamente útil y que no se limite a ser simplemente otro índice alternativo a la documentación de Gentoo. Ya hay bastante confusión entre los documentos oficiales y la wiki. Creo que lo que en realidad estoy preguntando es el contenido concreto que tendría dicho sitio web. 

 *ekz wrote:*   

> Continuando la idea de i92, podríamos hacer entre todos un sitio en el cual trabajar traduciendo documentación, y ponernos como meta por ejemplo, tener la documentación completa en español   

 

Bueno, para eso están todos los links que dejé arriba, y la lista de correo gentoo-doc-es@lists.gentoo.org. Añadir un sitio aparte para hacer exáctamente lo mismo supondría dividir el esfuerzo, y tener dos equipos operando de forma descoordinada, con todos los riesgos que ellos conlleva (como por ejemplo la duplicación del trabajo).

 *Quote:*   

> Montar un sistema que trabaje con revisiones o de forma similar (otra wiki  ?), e ir traduciendo unos 3 documentos a la vez (aprox.), en el momento en que uno esté terminado, comenzamos con otro, para evitar que cada persona termine trabajando (sola) en un propio documento, y también así los resultados se irían viendo más rápido como comenta i92.

 

En el equipo de traducción de Gentoo, una persona manda un mensaje a la lista diciéndo "voy a traducir tal documento", así se evitan duplicar esfuerzos. Los documentos son cortos y no hay límite de tiempo (siempre dentro de un límite razonable) así que una sola persona los puede traducir sin mayor problema. Una vez traducido, se manda el documento xml a bugzilla, y se avisa en la lista de correo, dejando un link al bug. Así los responsables pueden revisar el documento y subirlo al sitio de Gentoo usando cvs. Así es como se hace y ha demostrado ser un buen sistema.

La wiki es un gran recurso, pero no tiene el nivel de confiabilidad de unos documentos oficiales, y puede no estar actualizada y contener errores. Se necesita una fuente que sea más estática, como es el caso de los docs oficiales de Gentoo. Tan solo se necesitan más voluntarios, y no veo cómo la creación de un sitio nuevo podría cambiar eso.

 *Coghan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Una pre-guía sobre como empezar a documentarse sobre cualquier cosa que haya oficial. Hay tanta documentación repartida en tantas secciones y proyectos dentro de la web oficial que es fácil para un neófito perderse y no encontrar lo que busca, aún me cuesta a mi mismo algo de tiempo buscar una documentación concreta sobre algún tema específico. Quizá un índice bien organizado y de fácil acceso por temas, ya no solo de instalación sino de servicios avanzados, localización fácil de los nuevos Howto de nuevas versiones, incluso pequeños tips como los que vemos en este foro a menudo que estén bien indexados.
> 
> 

 

Aquí hay un par de ideas interesantes. Básicamente estariamos hablando de una pequeña guía de iniciación sobre como empezar a documentarse. Eso es algo tangible y que si echan en falta algunos novatos, que muchas veces no saben ni siquiera que existe un handbook (en parte culpa suya, pero bueno). El resto del sitio sería un mero servicio de búsqueda e indexado del material ya existente (en español) para hacerlo más accesible.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Un lugar donde ir almacenando los ebuild personales, tanto los retocados como los de nueva creación, me refiero a poner ya no un overlay, sino más bien un lugar donde mejorar el inicio de desarrollo de ebuild antes de estar preparados para subirlos a bugzilla. Además de esos ebuild que son variaciones de los que ya existen pero que no son susceptibles de ser publicados en bugzilla.
> 
> 

 

El problema de un sistema así es que, a no ser que se cuente con tres o cuatro devs de portage, carece de toda validez. Y no lo digo en el sentido oficial, sino en el sentido de que, al no haber devs hispanoparlantes en Gentoo tampoco va a hacer nadie que guíe a los creadores de ebuilds novatos, y por tanto, tan solo estariamos mareando ebuilds en una piscina vigilada por novatos (como yo) que le dicen a otros novatos que le digan a otros novatos... Captamos la idea  :Razz:  No se cuantos desarrolladores hispanos habrá en el equipo de portage (si es que hay alguno), pero sin ellos, un sistema así sería una pérdida de tiempo y recursos. Mejor ir al canal inglés en el irc para ir empapándose.

Por lo demás, todo el sitio de Gentoo está disponible via cvs, incluyendo la documentación. Para más info, ya dejé links ahí arriba.

----------

## the incredible hurd

 *Cereza wrote:*   

> ¿Pero por qué en una página nueva? ¿que necesidad hay de empezar otro proyecto más pudiendo contribuir al oficial? si quieres hacer nuevas traducciones o mejorar las realizadas puedes hacerlo igual para la oficial, que además lo necesita y pone facilidades, el grupo de traducción existe, solo hay que coger los documentos de la lista y traducirlos.

 

Excelente idea, ¿cuál es el problema para traducir puntualmente http://www.gentoo.org/ y ubicarla de acuerdo a geoip para que aparezca en spanglish cuando la IP del usuario pertenezca a alguno de los lugares donde el español sea un idioma/lenguaje oficial?

Si gentoo-es.org desapareció y era mantenida por desarrolladores debe haber un motivo concreto y explicable por el que lo hizo, no les veo como dioses pero sí como gente dotada de un tremendo sentido común (al menos todos aquellos a quienes conozco) y por eso dudo (que no aseguro) que cualquier otro proyecto pueda funcionar adecuada/oficial(mente).

Insisto, el funcionamiento de gentoo-wiki me parecería algo a evitar de llevarse adelante esta idea.

La exposición de i92guboj, como siempre, enciclopédica. Coincido plenamente con su visión del tema.

----------

## afkael

Si la idea es organizar un grupo de traducción y documentación hay otros medios (como las listas de correo) más dinámicos para ese asunto.. Yo estoy involucrado con la traducción de las BlenderArt Magazine y es la forma que ellos han empleado.

----------

## achaw

Es cierto, tanto i92 como increible hurd han expuestos buenos puntos, se armo un lindo debate. Seguramente podriamos hacer mas, colaborando con los proyectos oficiales y el wiki en español, que seguramente necesitan cierto toque "hispano-parlante".

Saludos

----------

## i92guboj

Perdón por el off-topic, pero creo que está relacionado y puede ser interesante para algunos.

Mientras el debate sigue, intentaré juntar un poco la documentación disponible y explicar de forma somera los pasos necesarios para traducir un documento. Cualquiera puede hacerlo, y no es necesario ser un desarrollador ni estar afiliado a Gentoo en forma alguna. Tan solo se requiere un conocimiento más o menos fluido de los dos idiomas involucrados, por lo que cualquiera que pueda entender el inglés y sepa escribir español de forma correcta puede traducir un documento de Gentoo.

Quizás el problema es que no es algo que se anuncie mucho, y seguramente mucha gente no ayuda por puro desconocimiento. Así que intentaré poner mi grano de arena y crear una especie de how-to. Creo que sería un buen candidato para un sticky post, y de esta forma todos los que colaboran en el foro tendrán una forma más sencilla de informarse para ayudar si disponen de tiempo.

Saludos a todos, y que siga la conversación que está interesante  :Wink: 

EDIT: Post fijo añadido: [HOW-TO] Convertirse en traductor de Gentoo (31/07/2008)

----------

## JotaCE

Yo creo que comentarios como.... no hace falta..... no es necesario...... no aplica..... no representa mayor utilidad, son a mi parecer comentarios que pueden estar en lo cierto, pero no son en si mismos necesarios. hay personas que desean hacer cosas, nuevas o remasterizadas y ese tipo de cometnarios sencillamente las desmotiva.... como a mi!

Saludos!

----------

## i92guboj

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

> Yo creo que comentarios como.... no hace falta..... no es necesario...... no aplica..... no representa mayor utilidad, son a mi parecer comentarios que pueden estar en lo cierto, pero no son en si mismos necesarios. hay personas que desean hacer cosas, nuevas o remasterizadas y ese tipo de cometnarios sencillamente las desmotiva.... como a mi!
> 
> Saludos!

 

Nadie ha hecho comentario similar. Solo intento que se piense en los contenidos que tendría un sitio así para ser útil de verdad. Por lo demás, y como ya dije antes: todo trabajo voluntario es eso, trabajo voluntario. Ni yo ni nadie puede decirle a alguien que invierte el trabajo de forma voluntaria qué hacer. Los comentarios críticos van encaminados a sacar algo en claro de todo esto, no a destruir la idea desde su raíz.

Si alguien pierde la motivación tan fácilmente, créeme, no está preparado para comenzar con un proyecto de envergadura. Aquí tan solo estamos hablando cordialmente, pero en cuanto un proyecto comienza y es publicado, la cosa ya no está contenida, y cualquiera sin tener ni idea de qué va el tema puede hacer comentarios que resultan insultantes. Tan solo hay que echarle un vistazo a las listas y blogs asociados al proyecto KDE.

Un hilo en el cual todo el mundo diga "si, de acuerdo" no tendría mayor utilidad que la de la mera propaganda.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## JotaCE

i92 por mas que intento comprender tu filosofia no la logro comprender, entiendo que tienes una amplia experiencia y eso es respetable, entiendo que tengas un basto conocimiento y eso tambien es respetable, lo que no logro entender es el por que no se puede estar siempre de acuerdo (o por lo menos una vez) sobre un asunto.

Me parece buena la idea que hacer un nuevo sitio gentoo en español, pero que sea inutil, o no tenga sentido, o no sea necesario, son comentarios que no comprendo sobretodo viniendo de una persona con la experiencia, vasto conocimiento y tal vez biblica forma de expresarse.

Las buenas idea hay que apoyarlas, aun que vengan de personas con las que tal vez no estamos de acuerdo!

Puedo incluso que me agrade buscarle el lado negativo a las cosas para que de esa forma se arme la discucion y el dabate, pero eso no siempre es saludable.

Por ejemplo:

En un par de dias voy a iniciar un viaje que me llevará por 9 o 10 paices de latioamerica. lo hare por tierra comenzaré en Chile y terminaré en México.

Cualquiera podria decir "pero si eso es una torpeza, seria mas barato y seguro y corto viajar en avion" 

Y que....... puede que sea una torpeza y una locura y una lo que tu quieras, pero nadie me va a haber quitado el gusto de conocer tanta divino lugar y tanta divina cultura, solo por que alguien realizó un comentario para mi gusto inapropiado.

De esa misma forma para que decir que un proyecto es inadecuado, sin sentido, inutil, inoperante o lo que sea y no dejar que quienes lo deseen se aventuren en un proyecto que puede que tengas razon sea todo lo que quieras, pero que sin duda a mas de alguien le puede cambiar la vida.

Saludos!

----------

## Cereza

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

> i92 por mas que intento comprender tu filosofia no la logro comprender, entiendo que tienes una amplia experiencia y eso es respetable, entiendo que tengas un basto conocimiento y eso tambien es respetable, lo que no logro entender es el por que no se puede estar siempre de acuerdo (o por lo menos una vez) sobre un asunto.
> 
> Me parece buena la idea que hacer un nuevo sitio gentoo en español, pero que sea inutil, o no tenga sentido, o no sea necesario, son comentarios que no comprendo sobretodo viniendo de una persona con la experiencia, vasto conocimiento y tal vez biblica forma de expresarse.
> 
> Las buenas idea hay que apoyarlas, aun que vengan de personas con las que tal vez no estamos de acuerdo!
> ...

 

Eres tú el que no está tolerando ideas diferentes ¿esperas que todo el mundo te diga que es una idea maravillosa? ¿que quien tenga una crítica constructiva, se la calle? nadie te está diciendo que no lo hagas, solo ponemos nuestras opiniones.

P.D: Me ha gustado lo de "biblica forma de expresarse".  :lol: 

Saludos.

----------

## i92guboj

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

> i92 por mas que intento comprender tu filosofia no la logro comprender, entiendo que tienes una amplia experiencia y eso es respetable, entiendo que tengas un basto conocimiento y eso tambien es respetable, lo que no logro entender es el por que no se puede estar siempre de acuerdo (o por lo menos una vez) sobre un asunto.

 

No es cierto. Tan solo me limito a hacer preguntas. Es mi naturaleza. Como ya he dicho, todo esto es mi opinión del asunto, y creo que es necesario hacerse preguntas antes de comenzar con un proyecto de tal envergadura. Esto es un foro público donde no existe censura, y cada uno tiene su opinión. Jamás, y lo recalco, he considerado que mi opinión sea mejor ni valga más que la de ningún otro miembro, sea cual sea su antigüedad o nivel de conocimientos.

Como ya dije más arriba, considero que todo lo que sirva para hacer Gentoo más accesible es algo bueno. Son mis propias palabras, que como ves no coinciden con lo que tú dices. Tan solo hago preguntas para ver de qué forma se puede hacer eso sin que un hipotético proyecto de este calibre quede en nada en dos días. Creo que la planificación es algo bueno, y creo que tener visión crítica es algo bueno, no solo con los proyectos de los demás, sino especialmente con los propios.

```
Me parece buena la idea que hacer un nuevo sitio gentoo en español, pero que sea inutil, o no tenga sentido, o no sea necesario, son comentarios que no comprendo sobretodo viniendo de una persona con la experiencia, vasto conocimiento y tal vez biblica forma de expresarse.
```

Que sea inútil o sinsentido es precisamente lo que debemos evitar. Eso empieza por la autocrítica.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Las buenas idea hay que apoyarlas, aun que vengan de personas con las que tal vez no estamos de acuerdo!
> 
> 

 

Esto de acuerdo. Pero tienes que comprender que la crítica con fin constructivo no es oposición. Es tan solo afán por comprender y hacer más sólidas las raíces de un -posible- proyecto.

 *Quote:*   

> Puedo incluso que me agrade buscarle el lado negativo a las cosas para que de esa forma se arme la discucion y el dabate, pero eso no siempre es saludable.

 

El debate, JotaCE, es siempre saludable (dentro de un tono de cordialidad, por supuesto). La unanimidad, el monopolio, el monopartidismo, la uniformidad total, son cosas que me dan repelús (no voy a decir que las odie, porque el odio no es algo en lo que esté interesado). Siempre hay que buscar el lado negativo de las cosas, porque nada es perfecto.  :Smile:  Ésto no significa que sea una persona pesimista, ni nada por el estilo. Si busco el lado negativo no es para regocijarme en él, sino para intentar atajarlo y reducirlo al mínimo posible. No creo que esto sea algo malo.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> En un par de dias voy a iniciar un viaje que me llevará por 9 o 10 paices de latioamerica. lo hare por tierra comenzaré en Chile y terminaré en México.
> 
> Cualquiera podria decir "pero si eso es una torpeza, seria mas barato y seguro y corto viajar en avion" 
> ...

 

Que lo disfrutes. Ojalá yo pudiera   :Mad:   :Very Happy:   Yo jamás diría eso. Más bien diría: "si vas a caminar, asegúrate de llevar calzado cómodo". Jamás te voy a decir que vaya en avión pudiendo ir en tren. No es cosa de cortar la aventura de raíz, sino de saber como disfrutarla mejor, y los zapatos rotos no entran en el plan.

 *Quote:*   

> De esa misma forma para que decir que un proyecto es inadecuado, sin sentido, inútil, inoperante o lo que sea y no dejar que quienes lo deseen se aventuren en un proyecto que puede que tengas razón sea todo lo que quieras, pero que sin duda a mas de alguien le puede cambiar la vida.

 

Estas tergiversando mis palabras. Jamás he dicho tal cosa ni lo diré. Como ya he dicho más arriba unas cuantas veces, tratándose de proyectos voluntarios no se le puede exigir nada a nadie. Que cada uno haga lo que buenamente pueda, es lo bonito del software libre. Tenemos montones de opciones y cada uno puede escoger las más adecuadas a su tiempo, sus conocimientos y sus gustos e intereses personales. No se trata de decir rotundamente "no" a un proyecto de ese tipo (además, que yo lo diga da absolutamente igual, porque gracias a tux, aquí no hay dictadores), sino de expresar los posibles fallos de fundamento que pueda tener. No con ánimo de derribar la casa, sino de poder arreglarla para que no se caiga a los tres días. Ignorar que las vigas y los pilares están mal no arregla el problema, hay que analizarlos, hacer las comprobaciones oportunas, y si algo falla arreglarlo. Si el problema se ignora la casa se cae.

Saludetes  :Very Happy: 

PD: Los que me conozcan sabrán que de bíblico, coránico, védico o político tengo poco  :Razz: 

----------

## Ark del KAOS

Me gustaría ver este proyecto (o mas bien este nombre) resucitar.

Como una web que centralizase el esfuerzo de promover Gentoo en España e Hispanoamérica

Sin foro (o mejor dicho, con "este" foro).

Un equipo de traducción de documentación, wiki, etc etc

...Pero ante todo actualización de noticias sobre la distro.

Las pocas veces que he leído una noticia sobre Gentoo en la blogosfera durante el ultimo año, han sido por lo general terriblemente erroneas y dañinas.

Gentoo es una distro con un equipo y un funcionamiento tan diferente al de las demás "famosas" (Gnu Linux > Ubuntu), que cuando surge una noticia es malinterpretada casi siempre.

Traducción del gmn, un ojo a lo que se comente en planet gentoo, etc etc

Si finalmente se hace intentaré poner mi granito de arena.

Me parece una oportunidad de devolver algo a mi distro favorita, ya que en el terreno del código no puedo competir.

----------

## i92guboj

Ahora que mientas el código. Todo el sitio de Gentoo está disponible via cvs, y en portage tenermos a gorg que nos permite servir un sitio basado en xml como el de Gentoo. Sería cosa de informarse, pero si se quisiera se podría aprovechar el código del mismo sitio de Gentoo, o al menos el css del mismo, por consistencia. Tal cual, con las oportunas modificaciones. Previo permiso a la fundación Gentoo o a quién corresponda, aunque sea por cortesía.

También se podría crear uno nuevo desde cero, todo depende de lo que se quiera hacer.

----------

## piponazo

Hola a todos. La verdad es que llevo poco tiempo usando Gentoo (las otras veces que me había enfrentado con ella había desistido) pero finalmente he quedado prendado por esta magnifica distribución. A pesar de toda la documentación oficial que existe, la mayoría de problemas que me han echo sufrif más quebraderos de cabeza los he resuelto desde este foro (tanto en inglés como en español) por lo que como ya se ha comentado, la idea de crear un foro en este nuevo proyecto pienso que no sería necesaria. 

En si la idea de crear ese nuevo proyecto me parece genial, y si al final se lleva a cabo me encantaría colaborar de alguna forma. Pero como dice i92, hay que pensar muy bien que se quiere hacer antes de hacer nada, y pienso que este hilo es el ideal para comentar las ideas que vayan surgiendo y crear una "lista de requisitos" para este futuro proyecto. 

A mi en principio se me ocurre que se podrían elaborar una serie de documentos específicos por tipo de hardware. Por ejemplo, cualquier persona que haya instalado Gentoo en su equipo portátil "X" podría comentar las principales dificultades que ha tenido y como las ha solucionado.

Por supuesto habría que dedicar una gran sección a enlaces de sitios oficiales, foros y demás. Y un FAQ lo más amplio y ordenado posible nunca viene mal. 

En fin, si entre todos reunimos suficientes ideas como para formar un proyecto ambicioso y con futuro lo animaré y me encantaría formar parte de él.

Un saludo  :Wink: 

----------

## johpunk

una lista de correo seria buena idea tambien nose que opinan ustedes  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Cereza

 *johpunk wrote:*   

> una lista de correo seria buena idea tambien nose que opinan ustedes :D

 

Ya existe una:  *http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/lists.xml wrote:*   

> 
> 
> gentoo-user-es  	Lista para la ayuda y discusion de usuarios hispano-hablantes de Gentoo

 

----------

## johpunk

 *Cereza wrote:*   

>  *johpunk wrote:*   una lista de correo seria buena idea tambien nose que opinan ustedes  
> 
> Ya existe una:  *http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/lists.xml wrote:*   
> 
> gentoo-user-es  	Lista para la ayuda y discusion de usuarios hispano-hablantes de Gentoo 

 

no se me ocurre mas nada   :Confused: 

----------

